# Snow tires for 2011 535xi recommendation



## German Expat (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Gary,

what tire / wheel combination do you recommend for a 535xi (June 2011) ? 

Location : Colorado near Boulder
Like to go skiing
Prefer RTF but open for alternatives
Wheels and TPMS sensors

Prefer to get them installed locally

17" vs 18" ?

I do prefer comfort over sport.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

For maximum winter traction and ride comfort, I would suggest minus sizing to 17". Best runflat winter tire available would be the Bridgestone Blizzak LM25rft in 245/50R17. If you are willing to go to a non run flat tire, you can get even more snow and ice traction by using the 225/55R17 Bridgestone Blizzak WS70 or Michelin XIce Xi2.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## beethoveen (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm struggling between the XIce Xi2 and Blizzak WS70. The Tirerack tests put them on very close terms but after scouring the first hand tire reviews on Tirerack it seems like the XIce is less favourable compared to the Blizzaks. The Blizzaks have practically no negative feedback but the XIce do have some negative comments such as poor slush performance, so-so ice performance. Anyone have other first hand experience between the two? Would like to pull the trigger soon on one of them. I had a set of Blizzak WS50s so I have a point of reference on general Blizzak performance -- which is solid but I am open to giving the Michelins a shot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

beethoveen said:


> I'm struggling between the XIce Xi2 and Blizzak WS70. The Tirerack tests put them on very close terms but after scouring the first hand tire reviews on Tirerack it seems like the XIce is less favourable compared to the Blizzaks. The Blizzaks have practically no negative feedback but the XIce do have some negative comments such as poor slush performance, so-so ice performance. Anyone have other first hand experience between the two? Would like to pull the trigger soon on one of them. I had a set of Blizzak WS50s so I have a point of reference on general Blizzak performance -- which is solid but I am open to giving the Michelins a shot.


I have driven on both through winter up here in South Bend, IN. Unfortunately they were on different vehicles and the difference between these two tires is so small that drawing any conclusions from that experience would not be very valid. Perhaps another member has tried both on the same make and model of car and will post.

I can tell you that either tire is a very nice step up from the WS50 in wet, dry, noise levels, steering response as well as in packed snow and ice. Deep snow traction should be about the same as the WS50.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## BMW220i (Jun 6, 2011)

beethoveen said:


> I'm struggling between the XIce Xi2 and Blizzak WS70. The Tirerack tests put them on very close terms but after scouring the first hand tire reviews on Tirerack it seems like the XIce is less favourable compared to the Blizzaks. The Blizzaks have practically no negative feedback but the XIce do have some negative comments such as poor slush performance, so-so ice performance. Anyone have other first hand experience between the two? Would like to pull the trigger soon on one of them. I had a set of Blizzak WS50s so I have a point of reference on general Blizzak performance -- which is solid but I am open to giving the Michelins a shot.


A Norwegian tire test put the X-Ice Xi2 first with the Nokian Hakkapelliitta R very close. The WS70 was something like 4th or 5th. They tested studded tires separately. Of course, maybe in Norway, they have packed snow on the road, like in Sweden.

Consumer Reports didn't like the Michelins so much because of slightly worse performance in rain.

My guess is that you will be great with either. Between the Bridgestone and Michelin, I like the Michelin name more but would tend to go with the WS70. Trying to reconcile all the tests, I would choose the Michelins if I lived in a place that didn't plow snow. For places with lots of ice, maybe the Michelins because of the Norwegian test.

Link to Norwegian test. http://naf.no/no/Forbrukertester/Dekk/Dekktester/Vinterdekktest-2011/Piggfrie-dekk/


----------



## tdepetra (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the Michelins on 18" wheels on a 2011 535xi and they are amazing on ice, snow and slush. The biggest surprise was that they wear very well, are comfortable and quiet for a snow tire, and handle like a normal tire. I've not driven Blizzards for 5 or more years, but what I remember most was the brutal wear and noise after 7-10,000 miles.


----------

